# Controlling your Brain Waves



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Not to sure if this is a "therapy" per-say. Anyone interested in Bio-feedback, Neuroplasticity, meditation or just the power of brain waves in general, maybe interested in this toy. Its called Star Wars Science Force Trainer. It's a ball in air tube. You wear a head set with sensors that amplify your brain waves to allow you to control a fan which moves the ball to different levels on the tube. (If you're a Star Wars fan it's all guided by Yoda along with sound effects from the movies&#8230;.huge bonus for me! Lol) It's an excellent way to become familiar with different brain states and the feelings they create within the body. I've been using for a couple of days and I've noticed when I'm in an anxious state, its much easier to calm down and focus my thoughts. Especially if you're interested in meditation or similar techniques but lack the discipline, it's a fun tangible way to practice. May not be for everyone, but I thought I'd share.

Cheers


----------



## omnisest (May 10, 2012)

Controlling your brain waves? Would that include things like Binaural Beats and Isochronic Tones? I used to use them for fun when I wasn't depersonalised, but now that I am, they basically don't even do anything anymore. It's like I'm brain damaged or something. Still, could be helpful with anxiety I suppose.

Sorry if I hijacked your thread a bit, I just have no idea what a Star Wars Science Force Trainer is lol.


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Noo, don’t be sorry. It’s just a children’s toy with technology that measures the brain waves you’re producing. It’s neat because you when you’re concentrating the ball will move to the levels in air tube you tell it to. I’m not familiar with either thing that you mentioned. But I’m interested. Could you describe your pre-dp experience? I relate to what you’re saying, feeling like your brain is dead. When I first tried the toy the people with me were able to move the ball no problem. Some even directed it first try. For me it just sat there. It felt like I had no power over what my brain was doing. Very disconcerting! However, with a few days of practice I’m quickly becoming the most proficient one in the house. That’s why I felt it was helpful for anxiety. You get a feel for a calmer more focused way of being, and you learn to produce it at will. I’d be interested to hear about anyone’s experiences with similar methods.


----------



## omnisest (May 10, 2012)

I actually tried using isochronic tones again recently, and they did have something of a calming effect. It's not necessary to concentrate on them in this case, you just leave them on, do something else, then wait for the effects (whether sedating or exciting) to kick in. They are also an easy trick to accomplishing what people need to meditate for years to get to - as they change your brainwaves (your brainwaves are 'entrained') to a set pattern. I can't say I've always had good experiences with them - sometimes I get a bit of a hangover after use, but most of the time, disregarding the slight bad times where they just flat out don't work, they work quite well at producing a calming or trippy or excited mood. Search for isochronic tones downloads on google (I'm not linking you the website - they don't like it when you do that, but it's called iso tones), or if you have headphones and those don't work, try binaural beats downloads. No use paying for them by the way, as you can even make your own ones for free (sbagen)!

Most people do say that the real effect of these tones or beats is only found when you meditate to them, but I've yet to try that. I am guessing they probably help quite a lot with that, as they calm you down and might help you concentrate. I sort of lack the discipline for meditation, but I mainly lack the concentration which something's taken away from me (DP? Antidepressants? Depression?)

Brainwave Entrainment


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

how much is the "toy" sounds like it would be expensive


----------

